# Thinking about doing a LONG trail ride.



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I think your nuts. 8) 

Sounds fun to me. I'd probably consult both your doctor and vet to make sure you all can make it through alive.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds like an Adventure, and i like adventures.. I also think you should definantly consult your doctor and vet.. make sure you know where water spots are. thats all i can think of right now..


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, it would be an adventure all right.
My doctor and I are the exact same age and I'm in better shape than he is, so I aint sure about how revelant his advice would be. 
I do plan on getting all my teeth checked first though. 
I'd hate to be out in the middle of nowhere and come down with a bad tooth ache. :shock: .
As far as the Vet goes, my two see's one perty regularly....and I was planning to discuss this with him, even before starting them on the extra conditioning that they'll need to have. 

You're right about the water. 
Water, grazing and some feed is 3 things that will be a must. They're also the 3 things that'll have the most influence on the exact route I take.

The pack-horse part kind of worries me, in that I don't know anything about building the frame, or even about rigging one up.

DGW


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I saw a story about a fellow who rode from coast to coast with 2 horses (one pack). He said the main thing was finding water. Scouting out windmills most of the time. He carried things that both he and his horse could eat like oats and beans. He did it with barefoot horses (used hoof boots) because farriers could be hard to locate for shoes. He said duct tape was his friend :lol: I've tried to find something on the net about it but no luck. He did have a small tent and basic pack stuff. He had it down to a bare minimum though. Check some of the backcountry outfitter sites for pack stuff and panniers. I think I would carry a cell phone and a phone card though
Its something I have always wanted to do too, so I don't think your nuts :lol:


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah on the duct tape. :lol: .
And a small sewing kit, a Leatherman tool, some basic first aid stuff, spare socks, water-tablets, a good compass and some maps. I already got's all that stuff, plus a big poncho that doubles as a small tent.
I'm perty good at that sort of thing. There's been many times that I've spent 3 days in the woods, with nothing besides a canteen and what I could carry in a butt-pack.
I thought about a cell phone but sort of tossed that out because there wouldn't be any way to keep it charged up.

I didn't know a horse could eat beans. Seems like it would make them awfully gassy....is "gassy" a word?

I guess my biggest concern aint for me because I know how to make-do. It's for my horses and how to make this as easy on them as possible. 
I figure that besides staying sort of close to water and grass, I need to concentrate on keeping things light. I'm a fair sized guy and between me, my saddle and rigging, my riding-horse has to cary close to 260 pounds. I'm hoping to keep my pack-load to under 100. 
They both ride....but they each require a different-sized saddle. So that perty-much eliminates my being able to switch-out which horse does what. The good part is that Charley is the strongest and he's allways been the leader anyway. Lacey just naturaly follows him and can't stand his being out of sight....so she aint apt to run off, even if she had the chance.

Thanks for everyone's input so far.
And thanks for the idea about boots. My horses has never worn shoes, so boots might be something to look into.

DGW


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Guess a horse doesn't have a power port :lol: forgot about having to charge the cell phone, silly me. Need to think outside the box for a trip like that.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it's crazy, but fun.  However I'd be VERY sure your horse (and not just you) is ready for such an adventure. Working out on trail for several hours each day is tough!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

That's definately a long trail ride, lol! Good luck! <3


----------



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

About the cell phone. You could always charge it up before hand and keep it turned off. That way in case of an emergency you could turn it on and have a full charge.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a bunch of fun! 
Theres one in aug going from New Mexico to Missouri. 


Cept my horse would die half way there.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, you would have to do a ton of conditioning before your horse would be ready to make a trip like that. If it were me I would start conditioning my horse 2-1 1/2 years beore the trek actually began.


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm thinking that it'll be next spring before I'll have them ready to go. Of course, that is assumming that both of them can hold-up to the conditioning.
I've about decided that I'll need a different saddle than the one that I normaly use. And there's the pack-thing which both my mare (and myself) still need to learn about......plus a gazillion other things, some of which I probably haven't even thought of yet.
But we'll get there. A guy can accomplish a lot in a year.

The good news is that the weather has broke, the grass is growing again and we are all in good health.

DGW


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I constantly do long trail rides. Bring a pocket knive. Just incase :wink:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've done 50 - 100 mile runs. Never something that long. And I agree on conditioning way ahead of time. He's a QH though and I would prefer an Arab/arabx if it was competitive. 

Long trail rides for fun though are just as great. Best of luck to you!


----------

